# Selecting a channel from tv guide error?



## nocomp (Jan 31, 2003)

Hi

I suspect I may be doing something wrong here but...

If I select a channel from the tv guide grid by selecting a programme and pressing ok, the channel changes to that channel but then immediately changes to channel 124 watch, every time?

so what am I do wrong ?

Thanks 
Nocomp


----------



## richw (Jul 27, 2002)

It happens occasionally. A reboot will clear it.


----------



## nocomp (Jan 31, 2003)

Yes thanks that sorted it!


----------



## °Keir° (Feb 25, 2011)

weird never had this, how many times have you had this?


----------



## Brangdon (Feb 9, 2001)

I had the same, reported here and on #3 in the sticky thread. It changes channel for one tuner but then switches to the other tuner. You can use the Info button to get back to the tuner and channel you wanted.


----------



## nocomp (Jan 31, 2003)

Hi

It had stuck on changing to channel 124 for about 2 weeks until revolted last night since when it has worked properly

Nocomp


----------



## warrenrb (Jul 21, 2002)

Mine got stuck on LFC TV of all channels, doing the same thing. Changing channel by typing a channel number worked, but using the guide always jumped back to LFC TV. The missus was getting well annoyed with it.

As with all IT troubleshooting, turning it off and on again sorted it out.


----------

